

Why Writing Is So Hard - samclemens
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/tip-sheet/article/65849-why-writing-is-so-hard.html

======
mad44
In similar vein, and in case these could be of interest/use to some people out
there:

[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2013/08/how-i-
write.html](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2013/08/how-i-write.html)
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-write-
your-r...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2014/03/how-to-write-your-
research-paper.html)

